
Introducing PacketZoom for Android - chetanahuja
https://packetzoom.com/blog/introducing-packetzoom-for-android.html
======
chetanahuja
It's an exciting day for us. Working on Android allows us to serve billions of
user across the world. A very large number of these users share the
frustrations of spotty network coverage, high latencies, intermittent dead
spots and other such ailments. We've been working hard for over two years to
try and help fix some of these problems with our network protocol built over
UDP.

